# Finally bought a Klipsch RC-62II. WOW Amazing speaker.



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Today i finally pulled out the credit card and bought a Klipsch RC62II to match my RF35s and i simply cant believe how much difference this speaker has made. I upgraded from the old Synergy SC2, which i thought was pretty decent. This centre speaker is amazing and i cant believe how much stronger and more balanced my system sounds. The best $1,100 NZD i have spent. Incredible is all i can say. My RFs and RC make my 40" look tiny. Im so happy with my fronts and centre now. 

Anyone contemplating upgrading to a decent centre speaker definitely go for it. I still cant quite get my head around how much difference it has made.











The old and new


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats mate! Enjoy - and happy sound! :bigsmile:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

utstanding: 
What a difference in size!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome! Make sure you pull it forward so its right against the edge of the shelf. It will sound even better.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a very nice upgrade. I'm sure the difference in sound was substantial over the Synergy you previously had.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

hyghwayman said:


> utstanding:
> What a difference in size!


Congratulations kenmck15.

The main reason I took the RC-62 instead of the RC-64 was size.
Love the RC-62, but..... no, no buts.... I love the RC-62.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think the 64 would of made you want a bigger tv. Congrats on the new toy I'm sure you will love it. You can even buy a wedge they make to angle your speaker up a little it's not klipsch but it may help the sound smack you right in the face that much more. I'm waiting to get a new tv then I want to try my 64 on my old speaker stands.


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

B- one said:


> I think the 64 would of made you want a bigger tv. Congrats on the new toy I'm sure you will love it. You can even buy a wedge they make to angle your speaker up a little it's not klipsch but it may help the sound smack you right in the face that much more. I'm waiting to get a new tv then I want to try my 64 on my old speaker stands.


Actually i will give that a go. It came with an adjustable bolt that can angle the speaker. I think it needs a tiny bit of tilt. Cheers. 

Unfortunately I can't upgrade my tv until we buy a new house in a year or so. 

And I saw the 64 at the store when I picked up my 62. Now that is a monster centre speaker. That must sound incredible.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using HT Shack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

It is nice but when I get it higher I think it will be amazing, I've heard and had smaller at better height and I can't wait to get it higher just waiting to see how Value Electronics shoot out goes before I decide on a new display.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Good on ya (as they say I've heard)! Yeah, the center channel makes a huge difference when you are at this level of speaker. Those movies that you thought were difficult to hear dialogue in will be much better.

I give you 3 years tops before you go for something better...


----------

